# [Existential Shrimp] My Cubing Videos



## Existential Shrimp (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm going to post one of my videos to this thread everyday.


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Apr 17, 2021)

4/17/21 video:


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 17, 2021)

Nice solves!


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Apr 17, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Nice solves!


Thanks!


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Apr 18, 2021)

4/18/21 video:


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Apr 20, 2021)

4/20/21 video (i missed a day but who cares):


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Apr 22, 2021)

4/22/21 i missed another day but josh:


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Apr 23, 2021)

4/23/21 upload:


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Oct 9, 2021)

hey so i kinda got banished to the shadow realm, but i made a very obscure video that 3 people will understand )))))


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Apr 12, 2022)

Sooooo I made another video that you should check out. Sorry it's been a while.


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Apr 14, 2022)

New video. Getting back into cubing is hard...


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Jul 7, 2022)

New Video. Might be a lot of these videos that are just solves, because I've been grinding 3x3 and 4x4 for a comp.


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Jul 7, 2022)

Also I forgot to post this one here.


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Jul 13, 2022)

New video! My mains and goals for Owings Mills Summer 2022! Please leave a like, this took quite a long time to make!


----------



## Garf (Jul 13, 2022)

No! You are a monster! Kentucky Fried Cubes??? Seriously?


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Jul 13, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> No! You are a monster! Kentucky Fried Cubes??? Seriously?


I wish I could change my name on the SS forums (


----------



## Garf (Jul 13, 2022)

KFCubes said:


> I wish I could change my name on the SS forums (


Just a joke. Don't worry. I think it is funny.


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Jul 17, 2022)

I almost got an overall PB single in comp! You should leaf a like so I don't get demotivated )


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 17, 2022)

gj on your single bro


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Jul 20, 2022)

CUBE COMPANIES SLANDER


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Jul 21, 2022)

14.61 squan single. might start practicing again to try and get a good official avg.


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Aug 2, 2022)

bruh. 



 ill try to get a sub-9 as soon as i can to upload, but for now, enjoy this 9.001


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Aug 2, 2022)

when the first solve is a pb... 



 rate this thumbnail from 1-10, i personally really like it, but lmk what you think


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Aug 4, 2022)

8.40 3x3 PB Single Reconstruction!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 5, 2022)

nice solve


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Aug 5, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> nice solve


thanks!


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Aug 26, 2022)

$50 Cubicle Unboxing!


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Sep 2, 2022)

How to (violently) Dispose of your Old Clock 



 sub if you enjoy


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Nov 8, 2022)

14.88 PB Square-1 (rolling) Average!




my laptop is broken, and i cant make videos unless i use my moms laptop (which i cant do that often) if i get it fixed for christmas, ill probably start making a lot of videos again


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Dec 6, 2022)

rocky top “vlog”


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Dec 21, 2022)

first solve of 2023


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 21, 2022)

Existential Shrimp said:


> first solve of 2023


lol wat
today is 21


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 21, 2022)

So the time was -11 days?


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Dec 31, 2022)

epic new video


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 31, 2022)

Existential Shrimp said:


> epic new video


breathing intensifies


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Yesterday at 3:31 AM)




----------

